

Find YC'ers: SoCal (LA/OC/SD) - kyro

I know I've posted something like this before, but since this site seems to be getting a lot more users, I thought I'd try again.<p>I think it'd be very cool if we could get a nice group down here going. I've tried several times before and the people down here seem to all go work for Broadcom, biomedical companies, etc., and the incubator community here (OCTANE) has proven to be pretty useless as far as bringing together young individuals with fierce drive. And most of the scene down here is heavily focused in bio/biomedical/pharmaceutical technologies and companies.<p>So hopefully there are a few here who reside in SoCal that'd like to network and perhaps get together, and hopefully this post will motivate some lurkers to come out of the woodwork as well.<p>I mean, what's better than sunny, cool, chic, southern California, right?<p>If you want to chat, you can catch me at kbeshay@gmail.com<p>(If someone could give this an upvote to keep it afloat, it'd be much appreciated. And if thousands of you would like to upvote this to feed my karma fetish, that'd be nice too.)
======
kriyative
Hey Kyro,

I can empathize with your experience trying to network in SoCal. Hopefully,
your post encourages more local entrepreneurs to join the effort.

Peace.

